# Palatka, FL, Nikki Cage 12, F, URGENT with BO



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12892853
says mixed looks PB

Came in with Bo who is also URGENT










My name is Nice Nicki. I like when people get to get to know me then you will find out I am cute, bright, delicate, gentle, caring and affectionate. I am rather small in size but I have a BIG heart! My brother is with me in Cage 12. Our owner had to surrender us, we loved being together but understand if we have be be apart forever. I always want to be loved as well as share my love with people and animals. I will be very thankful if you give me an opportunity to show my unconditional love. I am waiting for my new owner to come and get me. I absolutely adore people and just want to have you give me a chance I will amaze you! I love to have people pet me and I will show my love by being forever loyal. I love to go for walks and play ball. Please come meet me SOON because my time is limited. I will steal your heart when you come to meet me and I promise you will not regret adopting me. This beautiful gal URGENTLY needs loving home. She is in the Putnam County Animal Shelter; please consider giving her the love and home she deserves forever. 
Please act quickly and email: [email protected] or call 386-329-0399. 

Thank you for taking the time to read his bio and we look forward to hearing from you. 

Putnam County Animal Services 
County Landfill Road 

Palatka, FL 32177 
Phone: 
386-329-0396 or 386-329-0399 Leave a message! 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump from page 3!!!!!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love this boy's face bump for him...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bumping to the top...got buried..Bo still listed too.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This beautiful gal URGENTLY needs loving home. She is in the Putnam County Animal Shelter; please consider giving her the love and home she deserves forever. 
Please act quickly and email: [email protected] or call 386-329-0399. 

Thank you for taking the time to read his bio and we look forward to hearing from you.


----------

